

Raspberry Pi launched by balloon broadcasts images from 40km high - kokey
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1620

======
mmanfrin
How does one actually transmit the images from that high up? I can't imagine
you get cell signal up there.

~~~
SnaKeZ
Here more details: <http://www.daveakerman.com/?p=592>

Really interesting!

------
skeletonjelly
How is this any different than any other embedded Linux device? Legitimately
curious. The thing that sticks out about the RPi to me is the GPU. I suppose
it has GPIO but doesn't every other hobby device like this sport them?

